# Cat started urinating all over the house!



## Grangey (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all,

We currently have two female cats... Bella, and her daughter Millie (approax 8 months now), the mother Bella who is approximatley 2 years old, has recently started Urinating all over the house for no apparent reason :nonod:.

We havn't changed their type of litter at all, and there is nothing we have whitnesses that has stressed her out.

They have both recently been in heat, and the only possible thing i can think of is that Bella (who is still shows mild signs of being in heat, but not full blown (ie cries sometimes, and makes a funny noise when you call her name) is for the first time spaying, but there is a fair but of urine each time (well, what i would judge to be a normal amount when urinating but i do have no experience between normal urination and spaying, and havnt seen her actually urinate when she does it) which is why i think its her urinating as apposed to spraying.

Shes urniating on all sorts, primarily in the washing baskets (both clean and dirty washing), on the carpet, and on some curtains that we currently have scrumpled up on the floor (waiting for me to pull my finger out to rehang).

I dont really know what to do?? Their little is clean, but she just seems to do it where she fancies all of a sudden. Any suggestions?

Ive left them both closed in their room today to try to encourage her to only use the litter tray again.

May also worth noting they are both house cats.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If neither of these girls are neutered and coming into call then the chances are that they will spray. Either way I would get your girl checked out to make sure she hasn't got a urinary infection.

If they are not spayed is there any particular reason why you haven't had them done before now as left to call (in heat) constantly without being mated risks infections such as pyometra.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Queens do spray and the more girls that you have that arent neutered, the worse it seems to get, in my opinion. Get them both spayed and it will probably stop


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

How many litter trays do they have? They need one each per cat minimum, cats don't like sharing. 

I think Bella is just coming to terms with their being another lady around, her daughter's not a baby anymore!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

When they spray they tend to stand up like a male, so you will find vertical items marked. If is low down things, like the curtains on the floor, washing baskets, the carpet she may well be weeing normally as oppose to spraying. If its the latter she could have a mild urinary infection. If she has just been in call everything gets very pink down there and a bit juicy, making them wash there more and it may have developed an infection. It is painful to pee so they look for soft things to go on, hoping that will relieve the pain. I would pop her along to the vets and see what he/she thinks. UTI are easily dealt with and once they have cleared up she should go back to using her tray as normal.


----------



## Grangey (Feb 14, 2009)

London Dogwalker said:


> How many litter trays do they have? They need one each per cat minimum, cats don't like sharing.


I've heard this quite alot and its been something I have always kept an eye on, but we have one LARGE litter tray, and they have never seemed to have had a problem sharing before at all. Alot of the time they would go together!

Thanks for your comments guys, to be honest I just couldnt afford to get either of them neutured previously, and as i was never aware that there were health risks by not having them done it was never a priority i saved for. Now I know though I will certainly have to get the money somehow and get them both done.

We were originally still undecided on whether to get Millie neutered or not as shes a beatiful black cat, and it was always tempting to let her have little ones. But then we also thought we would find it hard letting them all go and the potential emotional risk to Millie having her babies dissapear on her, so i guess as we are still undecided and there are health risks with not getting them done, I will simply have to get it done as its not fair on them.

We have 2 spare litter trays from when they were both growing up, so i will try setting up another litter tray to see if this helps.

In the meantime i have done a bit of a search and found some answers, but is there anything that is perticularly good at removing urine and its smells from carpet etc? I hear so many things such as enzyme ones, washing detergent, etc, i dont know what really works!

Thanks guys


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeh I've just heard because cats are territorial they like their own place to go for wees.  Can't blame them really! Worth a try?  Hope you get it sorted, I use biological washing powder for dog wees.

You can get help with neutering Blue Cross and RSPCA do it, not sure what area you're in but there's quite a lot of animal charities who'll spey them for free or reduced cost as they want to try and get the accidental pregancy rate down. 

Black and white cats are the most hard to rehome cat colour in rescues.  All my cats have been black, maybe I've a bit of witch in me? :wink:


----------



## Grangey (Feb 14, 2009)

London Dogwalker said:


> Black and white cats are the most hard to rehome cat colour in rescues.  All my cats have been black, maybe I've a bit of witch in me? :wink:


Wow that must be different to our area! Bella is black and white, and gave birth to 3 kitten, 2 black and white, and 1 black (millie), and every call we had was asking if we could just sell millie by herself (we wanted to sell 2 together and keep one), there was massive interest in them around here for some reason!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep the Cats Protection league will give you vouchers if you're on a low income for most of the cost of neutering x http://www.cats.org.uk/workwedo/neutering_financial.asp


----------

